# Alarm für Cobra 11: Burning Wheels -- Autoteile?



## Speedi (5. Januar 2009)

*Alarm für Cobra 11: Burning Wheels -- Autoteile?*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rennspiel, welches ich als Alternative zu NFS Undercover spielen kann, das neue Alarm für Cobra 11: Burning Wheels gekauft.
Ist ein schönes Spiel usw., aber nach dem Beenden der Karriere bzw. nach dem Abschließen aller Fälle kann man sozusagen als kleines "Extra" ja noch diese Autoteile sammeln, um den "MadCop" Rennwagen freizuschalten.
Ich komme leider nur an 2 von den Autoteilen nicht ran:

1. In der Stadt-Karte bei der Baustelle. Wie komme ich da hoch?

2. In der Autobahn-Karte über dem Lagerhallenversteck. Wie komme ich auf das Dach der Lagerhalle?


Vielleicht spielt ja der ein oder andere hier dieses Spiel auch und kann mir da eventuell weiterhelfen!?

Google hat nämlich auch nichts Passendes ausgespuckt^^


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

